# Favourite Workout DVD



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a variety of workout DVDs so I can skip the gym. What are your favourites?


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 31, 2010)

Have you tried any of Jillian Micheals DVD's:
30 Day Shred (short, very intense workouts -- 3 different levels)
Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism -- kick butt cardio
No More Trouble Zones -- kick butt weights

I also like Get Chisel'd by The Firm, Ultimate Bikini Body Workout by Shape, and Ultimate Fat Burn by Women's Health

They are all found on Amazon  HTH!!


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonitinha* 

 
_Have you tried any of Jillian Micheals DVD's:
30 Day Shred (short, very intense workouts -- 3 different levels)
Banish Fat, Boost Metabolism -- kick butt cardio
No More Trouble Zones -- kick butt weights

I also like Get Chisel'd by The Firm, Ultimate Bikini Body Workout by Shape, and Ultimate Fat Burn by Women's Health

They are all found on Amazon HTH!!_

 
I've heard great things about Jillian Michaels, but I think 30 Day Shred would be too intense for a beginner like me. I'll check out the other ones though! Thank you so much for your suggestions.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 31, 2010)

A terrific website to check out workout DVDs is www.collagevideo.com.  They have sample clips of many of the titles so you can check them out and see if you like the instructor and overall style.


----------



## Bonitinha (Jul 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipglossdiaries* 

 
_I've heard great things about Jillian Michaels, but I think 30 Day Shred would be too intense for a beginner like me. I'll check out the other ones though! Thank you so much for your suggestions. _

 
You could always try Level 1 with the Shred.  It is much less intense than the other levels.  Good luck


----------



## Chupla (Oct 14, 2010)

I love turbo jam or Jillian micheals


----------



## naturallyfab (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm a huge jillian fan, but I also love the yoga dvds by Siva Rea.


----------



## vintageroses (Dec 21, 2010)

MzzRach said:


> A terrific website to check out workout DVDs is www.collagevideo.com. They have sample clips of many of the titles so you can check them out and see if you like the instructor and overall style.


	Oooh thank you so much!


----------



## COBI (May 27, 2011)

I am a certified instructor and have taught everything from Turbo Kick to Pilates to Yoga to Kettlebells to Hip Hop Hustle (dance-based) as well as a specialized resistance training system called Kinesis.  My point is I am not anti-gym.

  	However, I respectfully disagree that you can't skip the gym or that you need a year of gym under your belt to workout effectively at home.  And for many, if they wait to go to the gym to workout, they will never work out.  There are also people who are at a point in their life and/or health that are completely intimidated by a gym setting.

  	In my opinion, the most important thing is: what will you do on a regular basis?  For some that will be go to the gym, for the others it will be something outdoors such as running or biking, some will prefer group sports and activities, and for others, it will be at-home DVDs.

  	I have seen many people use DVDs at home with far better results than people I see go to the gym every single day.  The key, regardless of where you workout, is to push beyond your comfort zone.  Watch at the gym, a large number of people stay within their comfort zone; if you want to make changes to your body, your comfort zone is not going to get it done.

  	My favorite DVDs, admittedly, most are Beachbody workouts:
  	Anything from Art of Strength (kettlebell workouts)
  	Physique 57, ChaLean Extreme, Yoga Booty Ballet, Turbo Fire, JM 30 Day Shred

  	Not my personal favorites, but def butt-kickers: P90X, Insanity

  	I also use tabata drills at home; you can search for "tabata timers" on google (or your favorite search engine.)  I typically do them with kettlebells, but have also done them with basics (i.e. squats, push-ups, jacks, etc.)  Tabata timer+my music library=instant workout.

  	Good luck finding the right workout for you!


----------

